# Sharks from the beach



## southGAlefty (May 17, 2011)

I'm just curious as to what size reel/line you use to catch mid-size sharks off the beach. I've been using a "what-I-call big" open-faced spinning reel that holds about 200 yards of 30# mono and have been spooling it with 45# braid and keep getting broken off. I've been putting 6' steel leaders on it and baiting it with cut-bait. Can't remember the hook size but its whatever the guy at the tackle shop on the island recommended. I'm wanting to use something I can cast, not the big 9/0 Penn reels that I've read about for catching the 6-10 footers. Just something to catch the 3-5' blacktips etc. 

Anyway, I'm headed back to the beach next weekend and really want to catch one that's been abusing me like this. What do I need?


----------



## DSMITTY (May 17, 2011)

i use 30lb test ande line with a 5' steel leader.
a swivel joining the two lines never had a problem breaking off. have been spooled 2 times but bigger than 6' foot shark. 3 to 5' shark no problem.


----------



## teethdoc (May 17, 2011)

Loosen your drag.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 17, 2011)

If you come down close to Port St. Joe let me know and I will help you out.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 17, 2011)

I'm actually going to be on SGI


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 17, 2011)

At SGI I just use my 302 spooled with 15lb big game. It's on a 9ft surf rod. You don't have to throw it far as the sharks come close at dark. I run a 1 oz egg sinker to a 4ft steel leader finished off with a 7/0 to 9/0 circle hook. Bait of choice is a chuck of mullet or whiting. Never had a problem catching the smaller ones at all.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 17, 2011)

How does one get a shark off the hook once caught? Not wanting to hijack thread, but just curious.


----------



## florida boy (May 18, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> How does one get a shark off the hook once caught? Not wanting to hijack thread, but just curious.



"tune him up " with a baseball bat and long needlenose pliers


----------



## southGAlefty (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## CaptainCraig (May 20, 2011)

IMHO The best spinning reel for big fish off the beach is the Penn 9500SS " The Big Mama" it holds 300 yards of 30# line!! Sometimes That extra 100 yards of line can come in real handy.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 20, 2011)

I'll second the drag comment and if you can check to see if your knot @ the leader and line might be your issue.  Many times it's the culprit for people tying on leaders.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (May 22, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> I'll second the drag comment and if you can check to see if your knot @ the leader and line might be your issue.  Many times it's the culprit for people tying on leaders.



and you can compound that issue with braid because alot of knots that do well with mono will slip with the braid...so thats probably a good point to start.  alot of times its just not meant to be when from the beach with smaller tackle...alot of things have to come together at the same time to get the bigger sharks to the beach.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 23, 2011)

Use 100# mono leader and a 7-8/0 circle hook.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 24, 2011)

Whats the best knot to tie braid to a steel leader?


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 24, 2011)

I'd use an Albright ... it or a Surgeons.  The Albright is a bit more clunky to me but hold really well.

This should help since trying to type how to tie them would be useless.  

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## FishingAddict (May 24, 2011)

florida boy said:


> "tune him up " with a baseball bat and long needlenose pliers



No reason to hit him over the head.  Either cut the leader about a foot away, or hold him still and use the pliers with care.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 24, 2011)

BTW, if your line is being broken above the leader, and you're not being spooled, loosen the drag.  If you have a fish scale, you scale...

Wait, just googled something that will explain it better because it has picture:

http://www.fish4fun.com/reel.htm


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2011)

southGAlefty said:


> Whats the best knot to tie braid to a steel leader?



I use a swivel between the two and just tie whatever knot you normally do.


----------



## florida boy (May 24, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> No reason to hit him over the head.  Either cut the leader about a foot away, or hold him still and use the pliers with care.



He is gonna have brain damage when I am done with him..... I dive several times a year and even though you cannot kill them all I remove what I can.....plus they dont taste too bad either . Gut them and bleed them out and pack them on ice on the spot and you can feed a bunch of people with one shark


----------



## Dupree (May 25, 2011)

I always tie a polymer with braid. I've had it slip with any other knot


----------



## PCB Justin (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like you are only overlooking one thing.  you need to add a 10'-15' 50-80 lb mono shock leader between your braid and your steel.  braid is great and we catch lots of very large sharks on 30 lb braid, but it has very little abrasion resistance, the sharks tail only has to touch it a couple times when it is stretched tight to break it.  take your braid and double it with a bimini or spider hitch, then use a no name knot to attach the mono shock leader to the braid.  pull this connection very tight and cut the tag short so you can cast it through the guides.  This will also give you a little stretch and wont cut your hands like braid when handling the leader to land them.


----------

